# is it normal for brisket temp to drop?



## kawboy (Dec 13, 2015)

I was at 160 IT. Went out to wrap it, thinking it was at about 165 or so. It is at 155 now. I did just add some coals. Is this normal? This is my first brisket.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2015)

Your fine, the brisky is most likely in the stall & the IT can drop when this happens...  You can bump the temp up a bit to push thru or ya can wrap !


----------



## kawboy (Dec 13, 2015)

Just finished wrapping it. Being this small of a brisket, I thought it would cook quicker. It was kind of a spur of the moment purchase, so I wasn't real prepared. I put a little beer, apple cider, and spray butter in with the wrap.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 13, 2015)

You guys weren't kidding about the stall being nerve wracking.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 13, 2015)

Just babysit it till it gets probe tender. Usually 200 - 210  
Your almost there...Good Luck!


----------



## kawboy (Dec 13, 2015)

Well its done! Pulled it at 202. I had it wrapped in aluminum foil, so wasn't sure how to prob it with the foil. It sure was good! It was maybe a touch dry on the thinner end, but stretch apart tender. I will definatly do more of these.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 14, 2015)

WP_20151213_001.jpg



__ kawboy
__ Dec 14, 2015


















WP_20151213_002.jpg



__ kawboy
__ Dec 14, 2015


















WP_20151213_003.jpg



__ kawboy
__ Dec 14, 2015
__ 1






I don't have this whole picture thing down yet. Anyway, here's the before and after pics.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 14, 2015)

Great looking smoke ring! 

Temp drops can happen just from the meat "sweating" during the stall.  Same process is involved as when you sweat. 

Temp drops can also happen if you don't pre-heat the liquid you use in the wrap, especially if adding a cold liquid like beer. 

All in all Kawboy, looks like a successful smoke!


----------

